# Alternatives to labeling bottles



## Newbie (May 8, 2009)

By the end of the summer, I hope to have 3 different red wines in my basement. 
Does anyone have any clever ways to identify different types of wine, other than a label? I don't want to have to remove the labels when I re-use the bottles. I also intend to age some of the bottles for 2+ yrs, so I want something on the bottle that won't fall off.
The best idea I've some up with so far is colored ribbon tied to the neck of the bottles. ie: Blue = Amarone, Pink = Shiraz, Yellow = Cab Sav 

Any ideas?


----------



## cpfan (May 8, 2009)

Personally I use labels. Buy the ones from your LHBS and you will have NO Problem getting them off.

Some people use different coloured shrinks. Others write a letter on the cork.

If you're really lucky with your bottles, you can use bottle shape. When I ran the FoP, there was a customer who used flat bottomed bottles for Merlot and punt bottomed bottles for Cabernet Sauvignon. Luckily for him, he only made two types of red.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2009)

You could just use different color shrink capsules. I use labels and they dont fall off and come right off with a very quick soak in hot water.


----------



## peagen (May 8, 2009)

I use permanent marker to write the number on the cork that coresponds with the batch number in my notes for that particular wine.


----------



## Vanterax (May 9, 2009)

I use 6499 Avery labels. They're non-permanent and peel right off. Plus you can print on them.


----------



## Sacalait (May 9, 2009)

You could store the bottles in marked boxes like the large plastic ones sold at discount stores. Each box will contain the wine of your choice.


----------



## cpfan (May 9, 2009)

Vanterax said:


> I use 6499 Avery labels. They're non-permanent and peel right off. Plus you can print on them.


I tried the AVery non-permanent labels several years ago (1999 or 2000). They were VERY EASY to get off. In fact, they didn't stay on the bottles hardly at all.

Steve


----------



## Vanterax (May 9, 2009)

cpfan said:


> In fact, they didn't stay on the bottles hardly at all.



Not the kind I'm using (06499). I have bottles that are 4 months old and they're still solidly on.


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2009)

It can depend on the cellaring area also. More humidity will weaken some glues and make some better.


----------



## CGI (May 9, 2009)

For me, I choose a different colored shrink and have the colors ID'd on a sheet at my storage racks.


----------



## Boozehag (May 10, 2009)

The labellnig is half the fun for me, but I do admit to hating removing labels. If that is the only reason yuo dont want to use labels then why not stick them on with milk like I was told to do on here. They just float off if you soak them for a short while!


----------



## Malkore (May 11, 2009)

I buy small 1" diameter round labels, like you'd print on a laser jet for use in an office.

Its enough room for an abbreviated name/style and a month/year date code.

sticks to glass, and peels off with almost no residue.


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

I use plain inkjet paper. My color inkjet printer. Adobe Illustrator. I sprayed the labels with hair spray to keep the ink from running (Aussie brand as it smells like grapes ;-). I glued my labels on with milk and a pinch of flour. They come right off.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

Another idea,
I use a glue stick for my labels. I found slugs eating the label with milk as glue in my basement.


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

Slugs eating labels.... now that's funny... I'll have to check on mine from time to time. Might have to switch to glue stick...


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

Yea not so funny when you see them eating the labels. I live in a 200 Y/O house so we do get them. MAybe a newer house won't have that problem.


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

Tom do you use inkjet paper/ink? Which glue do you use? Does it get through the paper and affect the ink?


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

Yes I use a injet. But, I print 1 pg out on bright white paper. Then, I get color copies from staples (laser). Then no coating necessary. Any glue stick works ( I get the 12-16pak from Staples).


----------



## Malkore (May 12, 2009)

I've used glue sticks too. They are nice because its kind of a lower quality glue, doesn't hold up to soaking so the labels do come off easily when it comes to that time.

I would just do a border of clue and then a small dab in the middle, then apply.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

YEP!
Thats what I do. once around the label and / from corner to corner. I use shipping label template 6 to a page Avery #8164


----------



## kiljoy (May 12, 2009)

*Move into the 21st century!*

Some off the shelf thermal label printers can print bar codes. You might be able to get an inexpensive bar code reader. Too bad those RFID tags they use for CD's and clothing aren't field programmable yet.

Go to www.staples.com and type "barcode" into the search box...


----------



## St Allie (May 12, 2009)

(my labels are all handwritten stickers)

Allie


----------



## kiljoy (May 13, 2009)

Actually, I print my labels on the free UPS stickey back paper (from work) that says "FOR UPS SHIPPING ONLY". Cut that bit off and they are good to go!:: I haven't tried to get them off the bottles yet, but have you EVER gotten a UPS package where the label pealed off?


----------



## MoWine (May 13, 2009)

I just print on regular 8 1/2 X 11 with my laser jet and use a glue stick. They fall right off when soaking the bottles.


----------



## Newbie (May 14, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions... I didn't want to spend hours scrapping off labels again!!


----------



## kiljoy (May 14, 2009)

In that case, get one of those tape fed thermal label printers. The label is small, adheres very well, and is easy to peel off. No sraping. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FHFKGW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 7, 2009)

MoWine said:


> I just print on regular 8 1/2 X 11 with my laser jet and use a glue stick. They fall right off when soaking the bottles.


That is what I do and they come right off after 30 sec. in hot water. Make sure you rub the glue stick around the edges well and they stick just fine. I use different color shrink wrap to designate type of fruit. Pink = strawberry, green = Apple etc. I use black for the red raspberry rocket fuel I just bottled becaues if you drink too much you'll go blind!


----------



## Tom (Jun 7, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> That is what I do and they come right off after 30 sec. in hot water. Make sure you rub the glue stick around the edges well and they stick just fine. I use different color shrink wrap to designate type of fruit. Pink = strawberry, green = Apple etc. I use black for the red raspberry rocket fuel I just bottled becaues if you drink too much you'll go blind!



Now thats an idea. Only problem is I still have 4500 black shrink wraps to go. How many colors are there?


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 8, 2009)

I am not sure, maybe a dozen or so. Not every color needed but not bad either.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 8, 2009)

Tom said:


> How many colors are there?


Colors or patterns or combinations? I'll let you count them. Here's a link to abc cork's shrink collection.

http://www.abccorkusa.com/USAStore/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=67

When I ran the store I had about 30 different shrinks in stock. There are now some new designs that I would definitely have also carried.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2009)

LOL on all those designs.
Labeling would be best rather than trying to look up what it is for each design..


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 10, 2009)

I like making my own labels. I am not very artistic but can cut and paste with the best of em.


----------



## canoe (Aug 25, 2009)

I used to print labels on an inkjet and use a glue stick, but have now streamlined things.

Painters masking tape. Tear a piece off. stick on bottle write what ever information you want on it. So far it stays on, comes off easy when done.

Fast, easy, cheap, and the wine tastes just as good.

Cheers Bill


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 27, 2009)

There is a guy on Ebay selling shink wraps 210 at a time with around 40 choices. You select in groups of 30.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 27, 2009)

canoe said:


> Painters masking tape.



painter's tape ain't that cheap. the labels i use are, but don't take extreme humidity well. as in, cellar with a leaky pipe humid


----------



## petes (Aug 28, 2009)

Master numeric index. 
Whiteboard marker to number bottles.

All you need to know's in index. Number wipes off bottle.
Quick and easy.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 29, 2009)

No offence Bill but doesn't the tape look kinda cheap? Looks matter as well IMO. The labels are cheap to print, look great and wash right off.
 Steve


----------



## St Allie (Aug 29, 2009)

petes said:


> Master numeric index.
> Whiteboard marker to number bottles.
> 
> All you need to know's in index. Number wipes off bottle.
> Quick and easy.



hehehehe Pete..

all you need to do now, is incorporate a bit of number eight wire to make bottle racks.. and you've got kiwi ingenuity down to a fine art!


Allie


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> There is a guy on Ebay selling shink wraps 210 at a time with around 40 choices. You select in groups of 30.



Last year my Wine Club bought 4 cases of 11,000 to a case totaling 44,000 shrink wraps. They were all one color Black. Butt,The price was right!. 
BTW we sold all of them to club members and were sold out in 20 minuts.

Oh.. I figure you may want to know what we paid?
$75.00 a case
DEAL??


----------



## DageonYar (Oct 6, 2009)

It's spam... probly something about gold for money like the name says...

On topic, I picked up a bunch of these at the local dollar store. They come in packs of 50, with a dry erase marker. Green grapes on one side, red on the other  Sorry couldn't find a bigger pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## Tom (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks hes history

Nice score !


----------



## MJDrum (Oct 6, 2009)

I also use Avery Easy Peel Labels, in the address label size. #8160 I have bottles that are 3-4 years without issues.


----------



## Newbie (Oct 7, 2009)

DageonYar,

Which dollar store?? I've never seen them anywhere other than in an overpriced wine store. 
I'm in Barrhaven so I live close enough to you to pick some up.


----------



## DageonYar (Oct 7, 2009)

Dollarama in Kemptville.

If you want, I can pick some up for you (if they still have any). I plan to stop in this weekend.


----------



## non-grapenut (Oct 7, 2009)

Omerta said:


> I use plain inkjet paper. My color inkjet printer. Adobe Illustrator. I sprayed the labels with hair spray to keep the ink from running (Aussie brand as it smells like grapes ;-). I glued my labels on with milk and a pinch of flour. They come right off.



This is freaken' GENIUS!!! Can't wait to try this one!!!


----------



## Tom (Oct 7, 2009)

I used the milk thing but the slugs liked the milk and started to eat them. If you don't have them U should B OK. 
I use a glue stick and take my copy of the label to Staples for laser color copies,(don't run either).


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2009)

I but pre gummed 8 1/2' x 11" paper and print the labels any size I want on to them which is nice because I do many size labels.


----------

